# Cast Frage - vllt. schon beantwortet?



## Neiz1337 (26. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine lange Liste an Fragen für den kommenden Buffed-Cast. Da diese meiner Meinung nach wirklich lang ist, habe ich mir gedacht ich poste sie vorab schonmal und vllt. kann der Ein oder Andere von euch schon einige Fragen beantworten und somit kann ich die Liste vorher schon kürzen.

*
Zum Thema World of Warcraft:*

*[PVP]*

1. Ab dem wievielten Kill eines Gegenspielers erhält man keine Punkte mehr?
2. Was bedeuten / bedeuteten die Ränge, welche man sieht / gesehen hat, wenn man einen Gegenspieler besiegt?
3. Vor langer langer Zeit gab es die legendären Alterac-Kämpfe, darunter auch Kämpfe die Tage oder angeblich auch Wochen gingen. Wie lang war euer längstes Alteractal?
4. Wieso hat Blizzard mit dem Balancing solche Probleme, wohingegen andere MMO´s einfach jedem Spieler beim eintritt in eine Arena die selben Werte geben?
5. Vermisst Ihr das damalige PVP System, als es einfach nur Ehre und Marken gab?

*[PVE]*

1. MoP ist noch nicht erschienen, aber denkt Ihr Blizzard wird noch eine nächste Erweiterung veröffentlichen?
2. Welchen Endcontent fandet ihr bisher am Besten?
3. Gebt bitte mal ein Urteil über das Verhalten der Community ab: Wie findet Ihr persönlich das "Mindestens 12/12 vorrausgesetzt, GS nur ab 10000, nur mit Archievment" gebrülle bei der Gruppensuche?
4. Wird der Raidfinder eurer Meinung nach auf große Resonanz stoßen und wenn ja, glaubt Ihr das "Gemeinschaftsgefühl" wird dadurch verschlimmert? Alle Leute, die ich bei WoW kenne / gekannt habe, habe ich während des Spielens kennengelernt. Wobei man nun auf Gruppesuchen klickt, joint, die Ini abfarmt, geflamet wird wenn man mal einen Fehler macht und wieder leaved.
5. Könntet Ihr euch vorstellen einen Podcast-Special mit einer Progressgilde zumachen?


*
Zum Thema Guild Wars 2:*

*[Allgemein]*

1. Glaubt Ihr, dass nach der Friends & Family Beta (welche angeblich zur Zeit läuft), es eine Closed-Beta geben wird?
2. Ist Guild Wars 2 zu Detailverliebt um eine flüssige Story zu bieten?
3. Steht Ihr im Kontakt zum deutschen Communitymanager, seit Ihr jetzt schon NDA?
4. Wird Wartower auch nach Erscheinen eure Guild Wars 2 Abteilung bleiben?
5. Wo und Wann gibt es die nächste Möglichkeit die Entwickler persönlich zu treffen, Messe, Event oder Sonstiges?
6. Jedes neue MMO wurde bisher gehyped, doch sachlich gesehen: Denkt Ihr Guild Wars 2 hat das Potenzial den großen Spielen eine Konkurrenz zu sein? (Auch wenn auf ganz anderem Wege).
7. Das EVENT-Questsystem, ohne Ausrufezeichen und Fragezeichen über den NPC's, könntet Ihr euch vorstellen dass das die Zukunft ist?
8. Wieviel Abwechlung können zufällige Events bieten, wenn diese trotzdem nur geskriptet sind?
9. Gibt es ein Achivement-System und wenn ja, werden diese Erfolge für andere sichtbar / verlinkbar sein?
10. Das Sidekicking-System ist in den Augen der meisten der absolute HIT, warum gibt es so wenig Spiele mit diesem System?

*[PVE]*

1. Ein PVE End-Content wurde bereits verneint, da ohne Heiler und Tanks die Spielmechanik an Ihre Grenzen stößt. Denkt Ihr ArenaNet / NCSoft bringen trotzdem in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Instanzen?
2. Was haltet Ihr von der Gesundheit der Charaktere? Bei GW 1 unter 600 und nun über 20000. Macht es Sinn wegen dem Levelanstieg von 20 auf 80 oder warum?
3. Einige, nicht alle, Events sind laut Aussagen auf bestimmte Spieleranzahlen begrenzt. Was haltet Ihr davon, nehmen wir das Beispiel: Der Release-Tag ist gekommen, die Server überfüllt aber laufen (Wunschdenken), ein riesiger Schlagmichtot spawnt in der Nähe von einigen hundert Spielern, genau das passende Level, jeder will es mit erleben, aber nur 20 können dranteilnehmen und erhalten loot und EP?
4. Welche Gruppengröße wird es in Guild Wars 2 für ein "Dungeon" geben?
5. Es gibt keinen Tank und keinen Healer, jede Klasse muss sich gegenseitig supporten. Was passiert aber, wenn der einzige "Nahkämpfer" mit wahrscheinlich schwerer Rüstung oder Plattenrüstung stirbt und sonst nur noch Elementarmagier dabei sind? Können diese trotzdem überleben?
6. Wenn man nur seinen Selfheal braucht um in einer Instanz zu überleben, dann kann man doch jede Instanz Solo machen, es dauert halt nur ewig, oder nicht?
Abgesehen von dem Support der anderen Spieler, welcher ja eventuell garnicht kommt, weil diese Spieler keine Lust drauf haben.
7. Wird es eine Addon-Schnittstelle geben oder geben die Entwickler uns Ihre eigenen Features an die Hand?
8. Gibt es überhaupt so etwas wie Aggro, bzw. gibt es Klassen (Krieger und Wächter?) die mehr Bedrohung erzeugen als andere?
9. Wenn ich einen Freund (Level 45) in meine Gruppe einlade (mein Char Level 20), wird dieser heruntergestuft, ist aber immernoch ein wenig stärker. Kann dieses System dazuführen, dass man von Freunden "gezogen" wird?

*[PVP]*

1. Das Highlight für mich ist das Turniersystem, wie denkt Ihr darüber?
2. Was haltet Ihr von der Abschaffung von Guild vs. Guild in dem Spiel GUILD Wars?
3. In den aktuellen Videos erscheint mir der Elementarmagier als zu stark, wie kann es sein wenn der Entwickler sagt: "Guild Wars 2 wird maximal balanced sein - dank gleichen Werten auf der Rüstung aller Spieler."?
4. Wenn ich Level 5 bin, aber PVP spielen möchte, kann ich mich anmelden und bin beim Beitritt im max. Level und kann alle Fertigkeiten nutzen. Kann man auch während man in der Stadt steht seine Builds bearbeiten? Zerstört das nicht den Spielspass, wenn ich die Talente kennenlerne, bevor ich diese überhaupt lernen kann?



*Zum Thema Star Wars - The old Republic:*

1. Der Beta-Client kann beim Release hoch gepatcht werden, ist das Sinnvoll?
2. Wie kann ein Spiel noch in der Beta stecken, wenn es in 3 Wochen veröffentlicht wird und die DVD´s schon längst gebrannt sind? Kauft man ein extrem unfertiges Spiel, installiert und freut sich wieder über einen 3 GB Download?
3. Habt Ihr SW : TOR mal mit einer geringeren Bandbreite gespielt? Ab wann wird´s Laggy?



Wenn Ihr eine Frage beantwortet Quotet diese doch bitte 
Entschuldigt die Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler, nicht meine Stärke und WordPad hat keine Rechtschreibkontrolle 

Greetz und schönes Restwochenende euch allen.


----------

